# Urlaubsplanung mit Mountainbiken, Wandern, Klettersteig und mehr



## greenhorn-biker (24. Februar 2014)

Guten Abend die Damen 

Da ich zur Zeit im Krankenstand bin will ich mich auch an die Uraubsplanung machen...es steht der erste gemeinsame Urlaub mit meiner Freundin an !

So als Rahmeninfo:
- ich bin nicht wirklich der Urlaubsfanatiker (meine Freundin besteht leider auf jedes Jahr Urlaub ) weil mich andere Länder nicht wirklich reizen und ich landschaftlich auch mehr auf grün und Berge steh sprich was wir hier ja auch haben 
- ich bin auch noch nie in Urlaub geflogen und es muss auch nicht sein wenn es sich vermeiden lässt 
- nächstes Problem, meine Freundin ist nicht so die Mountainbikerin  sie fährt zwar gerne Trails und ist auch mutig ("ich werd mich jetzt bestimmt ablegen wenn ich da runter fahr, aber ich werd trotzdem fahren" und sie ist dann auch wirklich gefahren und gestürzt ) leider haperts an der Kondi und sie fährt halt nicht gerne berghoch ist ihr zu langweilig (werde ihr Bike etwas "umbauen" dazu dann im Nachbarthread mehr..)
- sie steht auf wandern, klettern und Klettersteig, womit ich auch angefangen hab und mir auch Spaß macht, leider steht mir oft noch der Kopf etwas im Weg ("ob der Gurt wirklich hält?hab ich den sicherungsknoten richtig gemacht? ) sprich ich bin noch der absolute Anfänger 
- wir machen beide gerne Outdoorsportarten und würden auch gern was neues ausprobieren wie zB Canyoning, Rafting oder was es sonst noch so gibt 


So und jetzt geht es drum einen Urlaub zu planen wo wir beide was von haben 
Sprich es sollte sowohl mountainbiketechnisch als auch wander/klettersteigtechnisch anfängertaugliche Touren zu finden sein, aber vllt auch mittelschwer, dass jeder einen Tag seine Sportart für sich macht damit man noch eine Herausforderung hat!
Waren am Wochenende auf der free in München und hab mich fleißig mit Prospekten eingedeckt 
Bis jetzt find ich ganz grob angepeilt das Trentino nicht schlecht...Man könnte mit dem Auto hinfahren (hab ab Sommer einen Firmenwagen mit km und Sprit frei )
Unterkunft brauchen wir kein Hotel, dachte eher an Pension mit lecker Frühstück
Datumsmäßig sind wir sehr flexibel dachte an Mai oder September/Oktober?


So das waren jetzt sehr viele Infos  hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tips geben damit dem nichts im Wege steht Begeisterung am Sport der anderen zu finden bzw weiter ausbauen zu können
Danke schonmal wer sich die Mühe macht den Kram überhaupt zu lesen


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2014)

Urlaub ist doch toll! 
Ich finde, man muss alles an Eindrücken mitnehmen, was man kriegen kann. Das Leben ist eh viel zu kurz.

Spontan fällt mir zu dem was du schreibst Slowenien, genauer das Soca Tal ein.
Soll Landschaftlich grandios sein (sehr grün), einigermaßen günstig, mit dem Auto erreichbar, toll zum Wandern/Klettern/Canyoning/Biken/etc.
Ich war da leider auch noch nie, aber steht bei mir dick unterstrichen auf der To-Do Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (24. Februar 2014)

Arco
Klettern, biken, wandern, klettersteige. Pizza, Pasta, See


----------



## trhaflhow (24. Februar 2014)

Kam 2x
Sch...neue Foren Software


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2014)

Finale Ligure oder Vinschgau.

Ersteres mit Shuttlen zweiteres mit Gondel.

Besser aufgehoben ist die Frage allerdings im Reisen,Routen und Reviere-Forum... 

Grüsse


----------



## Mausoline (24. Februar 2014)

Imst - Rafting, Klettern -> Muttekopfhütte, Klettersteig, Biken, Wandern 

Viel Spaß beim Raussuchen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. Februar 2014)

Gardasee - Mountainbiken, Klettern, Wandern, Surfen, Segeln, Berge, See, auch etwas Kultur, bezahlbar...


----------



## swe68 (25. Februar 2014)

Gardasee ist gut.
Wenn das Portemonnaie es zulässt, auch Oberengadin.  (es ist so schön da)
In Deutschland fällt mir spontan Oberstdorf und Umgebung ein.

Urlaub ist doch toll! Sei doch froh, wenn Du mal rauskommst.


----------



## Chrige (25. Februar 2014)

In der Schweiz kommt mir auch spontan  das Wallis in den Sinn. Oder auch das Berner Oberland. Es gibt auch dort günstigere Angebote aber wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so günstig wie in den anderen Ländern.


----------



## Mausoline (25. Februar 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> In der Schweiz kommt mir auch spontan  das Wallis in den Sinn......



Oh ja, Wallis.........Wiwannihütte - Klettern top, Klettersteig, SuonenWandern
Rafting gibts glaub ich auch irgendwo

ha und MTB, oberklasse


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. März 2014)

Ich würde mich da auch Scylla anschließen und da Soca-Tal empfehlen. Ist nicht so überlaufen wie der Gardasee, die leichtern Touren finde ich da schöner als am Gardasee, der Fluß ist einfach auch ein echter Hingucker. Gut, wenn man auch auf shoppen und flanieren steht, hat der Gardasee sicher mehr zu bieten, dafür ist die Soca halt super, wenn man mal Kajak fahren oder raften möchte. Anbieter gibt es in jedem Ort an jeder Ecke. Auch bei Kletterern ist es sehr beliebt, das kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, da ich selber nicht klettere. September kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung als Reisezeit gut empfehlen, da ist es auch schon nicht mehr so heiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foulsoul (16. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt so tollte Reiserouten und auch viele gute Anbieter. Ich kann zum Beispiel den Reiseveranstalter Natours empfehlen, die bieten tolle Radreisen an (http://www.natours.de/radreisen/). Soca-Tal an sich kann auch nur wärmstens empfehlen. Wir haben dort einen wundervollen, günstigen und doch sehr kulturell anspruchsvollen Urlaub verlebt!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. August 2015)

Wir wollen Mitte September (nach dem ladies treffen  ) ca. Eine Woche nach saalbach fahren und suchen ein Appartement für 2 Personen mit jokercard. Hat jemand einen Tipp für uns? 
Noch ist das frei wo wir letztes Jahr waren, dies wäre vor allem sehr günstig und mit jokercard, aber ich fand es etwas klein....

Gruß vom Greenhorn 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## wintergriller (27. August 2015)

Ich werfe mal die französichen Westalpen (Ecrins, Queyras) in die Runde. Wir fahren in diese Gegend schon seit fünf Jahren, da uns Italien zu überlaufen, das Wetter in Österreich zu schlecht (zumindest wenn wir dort Urlaub machen ) und die Schweiz mittlerweile einfach zu teuer ist.
Dein/euer Erwartungsprofil ist ähnlich unserem: Wir machen auch Bike-Kletter-Wander-Wassersporturlaub 

Dieses Jahr haben wir einen Teil unseres Urlaubs in Roche-de-Rame auf dem Camplingplatz "Le Verger" verbracht, ruhig und sauber. Wenn es eine Pension werden soll, müsste man in der Umbegung mal schauen. Da gibt es bestimmt was in Argentiere oder Guillestre...

Das Klima dort ist schon leicht mediterran angehaucht. Es gibt sowohl ausgeschilderte MTB Routen (auch anfängergeeignet!) als auch reichlich, sehr anspruchsvolles Terrain für ausgiebige Tagestouren. Dazu gibt es massig Kletterfelsen, in Guillestre auch einiges für absolute Anfänger (fängt im 3.Grad an ), ansonsten auch viel "gemischt" im 4.-6.Grad! Nach oben hin offen....

Daneben gibt es tolle Wanderwege, einige Klettersteige und auch ausgeschilderte Trailrunningstrecken.

Auf den Flüssen ist Rafting etc möglich und der Badesee im Ort ist auch nicht schlecht ;-)


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. August 2015)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal die französichen Westalpen (Ecrins, Queyras) in die Runde. Wir fahren in diese Gegend schon seit fünf Jahren, da uns Italien zu überlaufen, das Wetter in Österreich zu schlecht (zumindest wenn wir dort Urlaub machen ) und die Schweiz mittlerweile einfach zu teuer ist.
> Dein/euer Erwartungsprofil ist ähnlich unserem: Wir machen auch Bike-Kletter-Wander-Wassersporturlaub
> 
> Dieses Jahr haben wir einen Teil unseres Urlaubs in Roche-de-Rame auf dem Camplingplatz "Le Verger" verbracht, ruhig und sauber. Wenn es eine Pension werden soll, müsste man in der Umbegung mal schauen. Da gibt es bestimmt was in Argentiere oder Guillestre...
> ...


Hört sich super an 
Wie reist ihr an? 
Hab Grad mal geschaut bei 10 Std Fahrzeit mit Auto ist schon happig 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (27. August 2015)

Auto muss sein, vor Ort würd ich mich nicht auf die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel verlassen wollen, da ist man einfach zu limitiert.
10 Stunden incl. Pausen kann man schon rechnen. Am besten fährt man durch die Schweiz (da zahlt man nur einmal die 40 € Vignette fürs ganze Jahr) und dann in Italien in der Ebene an Turin vorbei. Je nachdem wo man her kommt muss man in Italien nochmal mit 30+ € Maut pro Weg rechnen, die italienischen Autobahnen sind ganz schön teuer.

Im Gegensatz zu Saalbach sind Lifte da halt eher rar gesät (bzw fällt mir grad spontan kein einziger ein)


----------



## wintergriller (27. August 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hört sich super an
> Wie reist ihr an?
> Hab Grad mal geschaut bei 10 Std Fahrzeit mit Auto ist schon happig
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk



Wir haben einen VW Bus, deshalb Auto 
Da wird dann auch drin gewohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. August 2015)

Ok dann wird es dieses Jahr eh nichts mehr weil die 10 Std allein fahren sind mir zu heftig :-/ 

Es gibt ja so blöde Regelung dass der Partner nur fahren darf wenn man in häuslicher Gemeinschaft lebt 

Aber Könnte man ja für nächstes Jahr auf die Liste nehmen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (27. August 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> gibt ja so blöde Regelung dass der Partner nur fahren darf wenn man in häuslicher Gemeinschaft lebt



von der Versicherung aus?
Falls das das Problem ist, guck mal genau in die Bedingungen. Bei einigen Versicherungen kann man auch einen "beliebigen" Fahrer für relativ schmalen Aufpreis mitversichern, das ist dann vollkommen unabhängig von Wohnort oder Partnerschaft.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> von der Versicherung aus?
> Falls das das Problem ist, guck mal genau in die Bedingungen. Bei einigen Versicherungen kann man auch einen "beliebigen" Fahrer für relativ schmalen Aufpreis mitversichern, das ist dann vollkommen unabhängig von Wohnort oder Partnerschaft.


Nee Nee firmenwagen  lässt sich leider nix machen außer heiraten ,aber dann lieber zusammen ziehen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. August 2015)

Wenn man Pausen macht, ist das doch nicht so schlimm. Ich bin letztes Jahr auch ins Piemont alleine gefahren, obwohl mich mein Mann hätte ablösen können. Aber ich fahre auch gern Auto.

Warum schaust du nicht mal im Reiseforum im Saalbach-Thread, da gibt es massig Unterkunftsempfehlungen.


----------



## lucie (27. August 2015)

Warum Alpen???


----------



## scylla (27. August 2015)

Weil die Alpen das schönste Bike-Gebirge auf der Welt sind, um mal Meister stuntzi zu zitieren?


----------



## lucie (27. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Weil die Alpen das schönste Bike-Gebirge auf der Welt sind, um mal Meister stuntzi zu zitieren?



Ja durchaus, wenn man lange Anstiege und z.T. shutteln und liften mag, und wenn man richtig gut fahren kann und über die entsprechende Kondition verfügt, wären 10h Anreise sicher nicht das Problem. 
Die Aussichten und die Panoramen sind natürlich nicht mehr aus dem Hirn zu streichen, hinterlassen eben einen bleibenden Eindruck.

Sind gerade im Fränkischen, super Gegend zum Wandern, Klettern, für Wassersport und für's Mountainbiken. Aber gut, liegt ja nur max. sechshundertundeinpaarzuquetschteüNN, kann mit den Alpen nicht mithalten.


----------



## Bettina (27. August 2015)

Das fränkische hat unschlagbar gute Brauereien  
Aber das mit dem Klima und dem Panorama haut nicht hin ;-)


----------



## lucie (27. August 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Das fränkische hat unschlagbar gute Brauereien
> Aber das mit dem Klima und dem Panorama haut nicht hin ;-)



Ooooch, hier ist es gerade richtig kuschelig, aber im September... 

Ach ja, Dolomit gibt es hier auch, der hat's hier nur nicht so hoch geschafft.


----------



## Lenka K. (27. August 2015)

Die Fränkische ist unschlagbar. Punkt. 

Mitte September ist normalerweise von den Temperaturen her kein Problem, es kann halt entweder schönes Wetter geben, oder aber schlechtes, wie überall.

Es gibt tolle Biketouren--das ganze Gebiet ist ein "Flowtrailparadies"--ebensolche Kletterfelsen (mindestens einen Klettersteig gibt's auch), frau kann gemütliche Kanutouren auf der Wiesent und Pegnitz unternehmen und das ganze garniert mit günstigen Unterkünften, urigen Gasthöfen und tollem Bier.

Also, nix wie hin! 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (28. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Saalbach sind Lifte da halt eher rar gesät (bzw fällt mir grad spontan kein einziger ein)



Nur vom vorbeifahren hatte ich den Eindruck, dass in Serre Chevalier (von Briançon richtung Col du Lautaret) ziemlich viele Lifte für Biker offen waren.

Die Gegend ist sehr schön, vor allem im Herbst (September-Oktober wären optimal), wo es nicht mehr so überlaufen ist wie im Sommer und immer noch (sehr) warme Temperaturen herrschen.

Für Campingfreunde ist Le Verger ein guter Tipp, haben den im letzten Sommer richtig lieb gewonnen, als wir vor den eisigen Nächten in Ailefroide geflüchtet sind!

Das nur so am Rande, jetzt zurück zur Fränkischen .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## scylla (28. August 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Nur vom vorbeifahren hatte ich den Eindruck, dass in Serre Chevalier (von Briançon richtung Col du Lautaret) ziemlich viele Lifte für Biker offen waren.



Serre Chevalier ist sogar ein "Bikepark", da geht auf jeden Fall was mit Liften und Bikes 
http://www.bikepark-serrechevalier.com

Meine Aussage bezog sich spezifisch auf die von wintergriller angesprochene Ecke zwischen Guillestre und der Queyras.

Wenn man auf lifteln aus ist, würde es sich eher lohnen, sich wie von dir angesprochen etwas nördlicher zu orientieren statt Richtung Queyras. Bringt ja nix, wenn man dann jeden Tag 1h hin und rück im Auto verbringt.
Ich persönlich finde halt die Queyras viel hübscher als das Tal direkt bei Briancon, aber gut, mir ist ja auch Guillestre eigentlich schon zu touristisch und groß...



lucie schrieb:


> Ja durchaus, wenn man lange Anstiege und z.T. shutteln und liften mag, und wenn man richtig gut fahren kann und über die entsprechende Kondition verfügt, wären 10h Anreise sicher nicht das Problem.



Ich bin für Alpen-Erlebnisse für jederfrau 
Es muss ja nicht gleich ein 3000er sein, es muss auch keine 1000-Höhenmeter-Tragetour mit S3-Abfahrt sein, es muss noch nicht mal ein Lift sein. Man kann auch in den tieferen Lagen Spaß haben. Selbst wenn man nur im Tal bleibt, ist es einfach was deutlich anderes als ein Mittelgebirge. Nach einer Woche im Hochgebirge sieht man die Welt mit anderen Augen, ein wenig demütiger und "einfacher". Das Gefühl hatte ich im Mittelgebirge noch nie. Auch wenn es definitiv richtig tolle Mittelgebirge gibt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. August 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Ja durchaus, wenn man lange Anstiege und z.T. shutteln und liften mag, und wenn man richtig gut fahren kann und über die entsprechende Kondition verfügt, wären 10h Anreise sicher nicht das Problem.
> Die Aussichten und die Panoramen sind natürlich nicht mehr aus dem Hirn zu streichen, hinterlassen eben einen bleibenden Eindruck.



Das ist ein Vorurteil! Wenn du an einem Ort bist, der schon hoch liegt, dann kommst du auch mit 600hm schon richtig weit rauf. Und es gibt Gebiete, wo es sogar Lifte gibt, die nicht so scheußlich sind wie ausgerechnet Saalbach. Und wenn ich mir die Pfälzer Trails anschaue, dann gibt es in den Alpen auch deutlich einfacheres. Auch dort gibt es S0 und S1 Trails. Ich bin vor dem Ladies Treffen noch nie woanders als in den Alpen gefahren, meine erste "richtige MTB-Tour" war sogar in den Dolomiten. Klar hab ich dort viel geschoben, hatte aber trotzdem so viel Spaß, dass ich dabei geblieben bin. 

Aber Greenhorn: Hast du schon mal drüber nachgedacht, ins Soca-Tal zu fahren? Dort hat man auch alle 3 Elemente und weit zu fahren ist es auch nicht. Nur mit Lifteln klappt es nicht, aber es gibt dort auch nette kürzere Touren zu fahren.


----------



## Mx343 (28. August 2015)

Appartement Rossbichl würde mir jetzt so spontan in Saalbach einfallen.

Ansonsten sollte die Ecke um Galtür auch nicht schlecht sein, zumindest für Wander/Bikeurlaub.
Meine Eltern waren dort dieses Jahr und die waren begeistert.
Dort waren viele Biker (normal und DH) unterwegs, du kannst mit dem Lift hoch und dann rüber in die Schweiz oder halt Samnaun.


----------



## lucie (28. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Nach einer Woche im Hochgebirge sieht man die Welt mit anderen Augen, ein wenig demütiger und "einfacher". Das Gefühl hatte ich im Mittelgebirge noch nie. Auch wenn es definitiv richtig tolle Mittelgebirge gibt.



Das stimmt wohl, nach 3 Monaten Anden ging es mir nicht anders, was aber eher der Tatsache geschuldet war, dass die Zeit dort anders tickt und die Menschen mir das Gefühl vermittelten, dass alles einfacher geht.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Juni 2016)

So es steht mal wieder ein Urlaub an...
Die letzten beiden Male waren wir in Saalbach, hat uns sehr gut gefallen, aber man möchte natürlich auch mal was anderes sehen 

Soca Tal wäre wirklich super, allerdings möchte die bessere Hälfte nicht selber hochstrampeln, sprich es muss wieder Gondel oder shuttle her 

Hatten uns eigentlich auch schon auf Nauders/Reschensee festgelegt, allerdings hab ich beim durchforsten den Internets gelesen, dass die Trails nicht unbedingt die einfachsten sein sollen ?
Da waren wir in Saalbach echt zufrieden, dass eigentlich für fast jede Schwierigkeit was dabei war, nicht nur auf den gebauten Strecken. Es ist natürlich kein Problem mal zu schieben, aber es sollte dann nicht unbedingt die Hälfte des Trails sein 
Ich tu mich mit Singletrailskala immer schwer, würde aber sagen dass wir beide S1 mit stellenweise S2 fahren können, je nach Bodenverhältnissen...als vergleich vielleicht der Hochalm- oder Hackelbergtrail in Saalbach die haben uns am Besten gefallen.

Nach meinen Recherchen würde ich als Alternative noch Latsch oder Livigno in Betracht ziehen? Wobei Latsch mehr shuttle als Gondel ist, stimmt das?

Wir würden mit dem Auto fahren und gerne eine Ferienwohnung nehmen, aber da lässt sich bestimmt was finden. 
Ich würde gerne 5 Tage fahren (Montag-Freitag) wovon dann 3 Tage biken sein sollen, mehr macht die Kondition noch nicht mit


----------



## Ivonnche (23. Juni 2016)

Hallöchen,

also Livigno kann ich sehr empfehlen.  Dort war ich letztes Jahr.

Dieses Jahr fahren wir nach Sölden. Dort hat sich sehr viel getan und ich bin gespannt.
Wir sind ab dem 09.07.16 dort und ich werde mal berichten

https://www.soelden.com/bike-republic-soelden-en

Liebe Grüße
Ivonne





greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> So es steht mal wieder ein Urlaub an...
> Die letzten beiden Male waren wir in Saalbach, hat uns sehr gut gefallen, aber man möchte natürlich auch mal was anderes sehen
> 
> Soca Tal wäre wirklich super, allerdings möchte die bessere Hälfte nicht selber hochstrampeln, sprich es muss wieder Gondel oder shuttle her
> ...


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Juni 2016)

http://www.flims.com/de/
http://lenzerheide.com/de


----------



## soulslight (23. Juni 2016)

@greenhorn-biker: ich schließe mich bastifunbiker an und würde euch das ötztal empfehlen. dort könnt ihr euch recht mittig ansiedeln und habt tasächlich für alle von dir angesprochenen sportarten ein breites angebot. ob ihr euch sölden als ausgangsort geben wollt, müsst ihr selber entscheiden. im ötztal geht es aber auch ruhiger und entspannter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (23. Juni 2016)

ich hab aber nix von Ötztal geschrieben


----------



## Lalyle (23. Juni 2016)

Biketechnisch kann ich nicht soviel dazu sagen, aber im Bereich klettern (Anfängertauglich) und Bäche runterfahren sind das Tessin und die französischen Alpen (legend um Briacon) sicher auch spannend.


----------



## soulslight (24. Juni 2016)

oh sorry, ich habe die posts verwechselt und meinte den tipp von ivonnche.


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Juni 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hatten uns eigentlich auch schon auf Nauders/Reschensee festgelegt, allerdings hab ich beim durchforsten den Internets gelesen, dass die Trails nicht unbedingt die einfachsten sein sollen ?
> Da waren wir in Saalbach echt zufrieden, dass eigentlich für fast jede Schwierigkeit was dabei war, nicht nur auf den gebauten Strecken. Es ist natürlich kein Problem mal zu schieben, aber es sollte dann nicht unbedingt die Hälfte des Trails sein
> Ich tu mich mit Singletrailskala immer schwer, würde aber sagen dass wir beide S1 mit stellenweise S2 fahren können, je nach Bodenverhältnissen...als vergleich vielleicht der Hochalm- oder Hackelbergtrail in Saalbach die haben uns am Besten gefallen.
> 
> ...



Zu Nauders/Reschensee  kann ich dir ein bisschen was sagen. Wir haben da schon mehrfach Bikeurlaub gemacht, zuletzt im August 2015, und fahren auch in diesem Jahr wieder hin.
Mir machen die Trails richtig viel Spaß, etliches ist eine Herausforderung, für mich aber bis auf ganz wenige Stellen fahrbar. Es stimmt aber, dass die teilweise nicht ganz ohne sind. Das meiste kann man gut fahren, wenn man mit S2 klar kommt, S3-Stellen sind die Ausnahme. Trails, die man einfach nur so rollen kann, ohne dass es auch mal kniffeliger wird, gibt es nicht viele. Häufig sind Spitzkehren dabei, gerne auch mal in Verbindung mit kleinen Stufen. Das ist etwas, was vielen der Mädels, mit denen ich fahre, schwer fällt. Wirkliche Anfängertrails gibt es fast keine.
Schöne Touren fahren geht auch, da ist aber häufig trotz der vier Lifte in der Gegend Kondition gefragt. Zum Beispiel über den Schlining-Pass durchs Val d'Uina fand ich klasse, bedeutet aber ordentlich hm und km. Sowas wollt ihr ja eher vermeiden.
Ich kann nicht beurteilen, wie du/ihr mit dem Bike unterwegs seid, die Trails am Reschen sind für mich als Mittelgebirgsbewohnerin aber schon anspruchsvoll. Vieles, was ich da so fahre, findet sich daheim nur auf den Singletrailstrecken in Bikeparks wie Winterberg oder Braunlage, selten auch auf Naturtrails. Nicht ohne Grund findet dort auch wieder ein EES-Rennen statt.
Vielleicht hilft dir das ein wenig weiter.

Grüße Tine


----------

